# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صورومواصفات   الجهاز اللوحي MSI Enjoy 71

## mohamed73

* المواصفات :*     الأبعاد هي 191 * 191 بسماكة 8.9 ملم الوزن  299 جرام حجم الشاشه  7 أنش درجة وضوح الشاشه  1024 x 600 بيكسل نوع الشاشه  LED Panel  IPS Gorilla Glass البطاريه   3200 mAh السعه الداخليه  8  جيجابايت الذاكره الخارجيه إلى 32 جيجابايت الكاميرا الخلفيه  بدقة 2 ميجابيكسل الكاميرا الأماميه   بدقة 0.30 ميجابيكسل تصوير فيديو  المعالج  Dual Core AML8726-MX  بسرعة 1.5 جيجاهرتز معالج الرسوميات  Mali-400 الذاكره العشوائيه  1 جيجابايت منفذ micro USB     منفذ للسماعات الخارجية 3.5      منفذ Mini-HDMI      Micro SD  تقنيات        Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n  النظام  Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich    * التصميم:*    حسنا أغلب الأجهزة التي تكون بسعر منخفض  تأتي بتصميم بشع قليلا لكن الجهاز أتى بتصميم جميل و الأجمل المواد  المستخدمه بصناعه الجهاز حيث أنهم إستخدموا مادة الألمنيوم في صناعة الغطاء  الخلفي للجهاز أيضا في ما يخص الشكل العام للجهاز   فمن الأعلى هناك منفذ  الشاحن وهو  micro USB و أيضا منفذ Hdmi Mini و أيضا منفذ للسماعات  الخارجية و أيضا زر تشغيل و إطفاء الجهاز    أما من الناحية اليمنى فهناك زر  التحكم بمستوى الصوت   و من الأسفل لا يوجد سوى السماعات الخارجية   أما من  الناحية اليسرى فلن تجد شيئ نهائيا، من الخلف الكاميرا    بالمناسبة الجهاز لا توجد به أزرار من  الأمام حيث أن جميع أزرار التحكم بالجهاز سوف تكون بنفس الشاشة أي من  النظام ولا توجد أزرار فعليه ، في ما يخص الشكل العام للجهاز و الإستخدام  له فإني أراه مناسب حيث تستطيع مسك الجهاز بيد واحدة فقط  و أيضا تستطيع  التحكم بالجهاز بشكل جزئي بيد واحدة .  * الأداء والبطاريه:*    صراحة أقف حائرا بوصف تجربتي للجهاز حيث  أني كنت أتوقع أن الجهاز سوف يكون ذوا أداء رديئ جدا لكن تفاجأت بالعكس حيث  أني قمت بتصفح الإيميل من خلاله و تصفح بعض المواقع و تشغيل بعض التطبيقات  و الألعاب و كانت النتائج مرضيه صحيح أني واجهت بعض البطئ حينما قمت  بزيادة الضغط عليه لكن كانت المحصلة النهائية جدا مقبولة و السبب أن الجهاز  يأتي بمعالج ثنائي النواه و بسرعه 1.5 جيجاهرتز، في ما يخص البطارية فهي  تأتي بسعة 3200 mAh و تجربتي لها كانت مميزة حيث أنها في بداية الأمر صمدت  معي يوم كامل و كان الإستخدام جدا بسيط و لكن حينما قمت بشحنها و إستخدامها  بشكل مكثف كانت تصمد حتى 8 ساعات 10 ساعات و بالنهاية هي بالأساس تعتمد  على إستخدام للجهاز .  * الكاميرا:*   الجهاز مزود بالكاميرا أمامية و خلفية حيث  أن الكاميرا الأمامية تأتي بدقة 0.30 أما الخلفية فهي تأتي بدقة  2.0 ميجابيكسل         في ما يخص تجربتي لها فدعوني أقول أنها كانت جدا عادية و  السبب واضح حيث أن الكاميرا ضعيفة الإمكانيات قليلا و لكن هذا شي طبيعي  لأنها الجهاز رخيص الثمن و يأتي بإمكانيات متوسطة و موجهة لفئة معينة    * الشاشه :*    الجهاز اللوحي مزود بشاشه 7 أنش بدرجة  وضوح 1024 في 600 و في ما يخص نوع الشاشة فهي LED Panel  IPS، الشاشة جدا  مقبولة لكن درجة وضوحها عادية جدا لكن تعتبر متوسطة المستوى لكن ستواجه  مشكلة حينما تستخدم الجهاز في الشمس فالشاشة لن تكون واضحه و للأسف و هذا  شي متوقع لتوفير التكاليف و خفض قيمة الجهاز، لكن بشكل عام فالشاشة تعتبر  جيدة و ليست سيئة      *الصوت:*    في ما يخص الصوت فالمستوى الصوت  بالجهاز جدا مناسب و  لن تلاحظ به أي مشكلة نهائيا و أراه شيئ إيجابي بالجهاز .  * المميزات*   رخيص الثمنالنظام Android 4.0يدعم منفذ Hdmi عالي الدقة  * العيوب*   جودة الصناعهالكاميراالشاشة * الخاتمه:*    الجهاز اللوحي جميل جدا من ناحية البطاريه  و الأداء و التصميم و لكن الكاميرا خيبت ظني كثيرا و لكن هذا شيئ متوقع  لخفض تكاليف الجهاز أيضا الشيئ الإجابي بالجهاز أنه أتى بنظام Android 4.0  Ice Cream Sandwich و أيضا يحمل منفذ Hdmi و لذالك نستطيع أن نقول أن  الشركة أعطتك ميزات جبارة لكن كانت على حساب الكاميرا، في النهاية يجب أن  نعلم أن الجهاز موجهة لفئة معينه من المستخدمين و منخفض التكاليف لذالك  نستطيع التغاضي عن مشكلاته البسيطة مقابل إمكانيته الجميلة،  *سعر الجهاز:* 525 ريال سعودى        
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

